# 2nd poll for those not blocked...



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Who is using their automated methods and not getting emails?? And not getting blocked? When I say blocked I mean completely blocked, not partially blocked and seeing less offers than newbie drivers. Thanks!


----------

